# Finalmente eccomi qua da sola



## animalibera (13 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questa notte ho sognato la mia casa da bambina..la casa della mia infanzia. Mi è capitato più volte nel corso degli anni e ogni volta in momenti particolari e difficili di transizione, di cambiamenti nella vita.
> 
> 
> La vedo sempre bella sempre uguale....nei colori delle pareti, il salone enorme, i pavimenti lucidi...i terrazzi grandi le finestre grandi e luminose e gli odori di casa ...il profumo di mamma come se fossi proprio li.
> ...


----------

